# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  La politica de estado para el desarrollo de la agricultura

## wgalloso

LA POLITICA DE ESTADO PARA EL DESARROLLO DE LA AGRICULTURA *Walter Galloso Mariños  - Asesor Legal* *wgalloso@hotmail.com** // Nextel  99- 832*4190* Revisando las páginas del Diario Oficial El Peruano, encontré publicado  el Decreto Supremo Nº 072-2006-AG, con fecha 17 de diciembre del 2006, a mérito del cual APRUEBAN LINEAMIENTOS DE POLITICAS DE ESTADO PARA EL DESARROLLO DE LA AGRICULTURA Y LA VIDA RURAL EN EL PERU; norma que según sus considerandos,  tiene como sustento la Ley  27659  Ley Marco de Modernización de la Gestión del Estado -  por el cual se declara en modernización en sus diferentes instancias, dependencias, entidades, organizaciones y procedimientos con la finalidad de mejorar la gestión pública y construir un Estado democrático y descentralizado al servicio del ciudadano.
Dicha norma  establece como visión al 2021 Tener un sector agrario y un medio rural íntegramente desarrollados, productivos y de alto valor agregado, posicionados  en los mercados mundiales y nacionales con productos inocuos, ecológicos y biodiversos, obtenidos con una gestión participativa pública y privada, descentralizada, moderna y competitiva y con respeto al medio ambiente, base del crecimiento y desarrollo económico  y social del Perú.
De igual manera encontramos como principios rectores de dichos lineamientos de política de Estado en la agricultura, temas como la competitividad, sostenibilidad, equidad  y gobernabilidad (fortalecer la participación y la acción coordinada públicaprivada a través de la conciliación de los intereses de los distintos actores y su coparticipación en el proceso de modernización y desarrollo del agro nacional, seguridad alimentaria  y el desarrollo  rural integral y sostenible, para una mejor calidad de vida).
Así mismo, detalla el mencionado instrumento  LOS VALORES, de la integridad, imparcialidad (se refiere a la aplicación en forma congruente y uniforme de las normas y políticas  establecidas a fin de asegurar un ambiente de trabajo libre de decisiones arbitrarias y favoritismos;  y brindar un trato equitativo a los miembros usuarios y demás partes involucradas en el desarrollo del sector agrario); tolerancia, cooperación (este valor es expresado en los diversos tipos de alianzas público-privadas y formas asociativas, en los planos sectoriales de las cadenas productivas y territorios con el fin de lograr economías de escala y sinergias en el sector agrario peruano, como respuesta  a los desafíos que nos da el mundo globalizado); innovación (para ser competitivo en el sector agrario se requiere mantener un proceso permanente de innovación enfocado a reducir costos de producción, incrementar la productividad, mejorar la rentabilidad, obtener calidad y desarrollar productos con valor agregado); interculturalidad y honestidad.
Dentro de los objetivos estratégicos  desarrolla distintos ejes, como el fomento  y desarrollo de la modernización del sector agrario peruano; mejorar  las condiciones de vida de los agricultores y población rural en función de sus necesidades. En lo relacionado a  LOS LINEAMIENTOS DE POLITICAS SECTORIALES, señala una especie de hoja de ruta para los próximos catorce años, la cual constituye la base para la construcción de una agenda del sector agrario, algunos de cuyos puntos son: 1.-Fortalecimiento de la institucionalidad de la interacción del sector público y privado (teniendo como base el énfasis en su sostenibilidad financiera); 2.-Desarrollo de la agroindustria y su inserción en los mercados y sistemas de comercialización internos y externos (se destaca el fomento al desarrollo de la agroindustria priorizando el sector rural y se promoverán las cadenas productivas; la implementación de una estrategia de promoción de exportación orientada a posicionar productos diversificados y diferenciados tales como productos limpios, orgánicos y de comercio justo debidamente etiquetados); 3.-Desarrollo sostenible de la agricultura y ambiente rural (la política del sector establecerá el diseño y fomento de modelos asociativos innovadores que generen incentivos y respuestas ante la  demanda de mercados globales); 4.-Marco normativo y sistemas de fitosanidad e inocuidad  agropecuaria.
Leyendo dicho instrumento y relacionándolo con la vida práctica vemos que desde una perspectiva del Estado, solo existe lo que comúnmente se dice BUENA VOLUNTAD la cual no tiene vinculación con  hechos fácticos que nos permitan decir que existe una correlación entre lo que se dice y lo que se hace. Ante esto, cabe mencionar el caso que se ha venido difundiendo en los medios de comunicación en lo relacionado a la posibilidad de que FRIO AEREO ASOCIACION CIVIL, la cual implementó un centro de perecederos en la rampa sur del Aeropuerto  Internacional Jorge Chávez, deje de operar al haberse vencido el plazo  establecido en su contrato original  de arrendamiento (31 de enero del 2007); sin que se haya efectuado su renovación, con lo cual  no se estaría garantizando la prestación de los servicios que viene brindando a los exportadores de productos frescos perecederos, máxime si como lo hemos detallado  dentro de los lineamiento de políticas sectoriales, el  Estado  debe fomentar modelos asociativos innovadores que generen incentivos y respuestas ante la demanda de mercados globales y que a su vez se hallan dentro del concepto valor de la innovación enfocado a reducir costos de producción, incrementar la productividad, mejorar la rentabilidad, obtener calidad y desarrollar productos con valor agregado.
 Esto lo señalamos porque cuando Frío Aéreo se constituye en la década del 90 e inicia sus operaciones, en el contrato originario de arrendamiento intervino como garante el  Ministerio de Agricultura entre otros órganos del  Estado, pues quienes tuvieron la intuición de constituir dicha asociación tuvieron la visión de dotar a la industria  agroexportadora de un  instrumento vital para poder hacerla competitiva, muestra de ello es la satisfacción de la demanda de sus servicios y el bajo coste que ello significa, pues de la revisión de sus fines y objetivos podemos encontrar  el desarrollo de: a) La promoción y mejoramiento de la agroexportación; b) Dedicarse al almacenaje y paletizado en cámaras de frío de mercancías perecederas que van a ser transportadas al exterior por las compañías de aviación que operan a través del aeropuerto internacional Jorge Chávez; c) Elaborar sistemas de información sobre exportaciones de productos agrícolas, así como de carga aérea que conduzcan a un mejor conocimiento del mercado local y regional, a fin de apoyar a la industria en los diferentes programas a desarrollar; d) Establecer un control de calidad del producto que ingresa al aeropuerto siguiendo las Normas Técnicas Peruanas de Espárrago Fresco y Muestreo vigentes, con la finalidad de informar a la industria el nivel de calidad de la misma, para su mejoramiento año tras año, en coordinación con los productores. Así mismo, y a solicitud del exportador, certificar la calidad del lote del producto ingresado utilizando las herramientas de control de calidad que tenga implementadas; e) Fomentar y promover programas y proyectos de  prevención  de plagas en productos perecibles, así como implementar programas y servicios de fumigación y/o desinfección; entre otros fines que se consignan en su estatuto social.
Dentro de este contexto, ¿debe o no intervenir el Estado?; pues  si bien es cierto existe el interés de un grupo empresarial de generarse beneficios económicos con el auge de la agroexportación, lo cual es lícito; por otro lado deberá ponerse en la balanza  si el interés nacional  está por encima de ello; más aún si dentro de la Política de Estado Sectorial se está estableciendo el apoyo a los modelos asociativos que vayan acorde con ella.
Han pasado cerca de dos años en que publique este artículo,  y el tiempo nos ha dado la razón, sino de lo contrario veamos que después de que deja el Ministerio de Agricultura el   Ex Ministro Salazar, han pasado varios Ministros los cuales como era de suponer han tomado en cuenta esta propuesta de Estado para la Agricultura, con lo cual se demuestra que este gobierno mas allá de las buenas intenciones, no ha diseñado una política estructural para el sector agrario;  Frío Aéreo,  tuvo que participar de una concesión para poder mantenerse brindando su servicio a  los Agricultores vinculados al Sector Agroexportador, en el aspecto asociativo se han venido dictando medidas  legales sin que  exista un criterio claro de lo que debe darse en este sector.
De igual manera  lo que hemos publicado respecto a  la titulación de predios rústicos que ahora se hallan a cargo de COFOPRI,  con lo cual lejos de reorientar  una política de resolver la  seguridad jurídica en el sector agrario respecto a los derechos de propiedad  y consolidación del derecho de posesión, así como  el gran fraccionamiento de las tierras agrícolas en unidades pequeñas (cada día es mayor el minifundio); por otro lado pese a existir publicado la ley de Recursos Hídricos, de igual manera, existe un criterio  no gerencial de quienes vienen conduciendo las ALA (Autoridad Local del Agua), que emiten resoluciones atentando en contra de los derechos adquiridos de los agricultores y empresas que  están incursionando en la agricultura, al negárseles en algunos casos sin razón fundamentada el acceso a una dotación de agua o en otros  casos a no reconocer la existente de transferencias del derecho de propiedad de las tierras y subsecuentemente el derecho de licencia del uso de aguas, solicitando a estos a tener que iniciar un nuevo proceso con los subsecuentes perjuicios que pudieran ocasionarse por la falta de agua existiendo cultivos en proceso de producción.
Creemos que es el momento en el cual el Estado debe de asumir una política coherente, en este sector  y orientarla hacia un plazo en el tiempo  y buscar con ello consolidarlo, atendiendo la diversidad de cultivos que se vienen implementando  y la ampliación de  la frontera agrícola.Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura de Colombia visita Perú para conocer política agropecuaria CCL plantea adoptar política de Estado para prevenir efectos de cambio climático en economía peruana Conveagro tendrá política de diálogo y concertación con nuevo titular de Agricultura Política Nacional del Ambiente publicada hoy impulsará desarrollo de la Amazonía, señalan El Estado tiene la obligación de velar por el desarrollo sostenible de la Amazonía

----------

